# Win 100 Awesome Seeds with The Vault and Sweet Seeds!



## George Seeds (Feb 2, 2017)

*Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*






*We are back for another installation of our Sweet Seed promo!*

You can enter this part of the competition by simply commenting on this post to be in with the chance to win:

20 x Black Jack Auto Feminised
10 x Black Cream Auto Feminised

With a total of 8 winners check out the full post at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-100-awesome-seeds-with-the-vault-and-sweet-seeds-2 to see the other entry methods and maximise your chances to win.

The competition will run from 02/02/17 until 15/02/17, so move like the wind and get your entry in before it’s too late!

The lucky winners will be announced on 16/02/17: Good luck, have fun and remember to tell all of your buddies about this candy-coated promo so that they don’t miss out!

Don’t forget a big special thank you goes out to our friends over at Sweet Seeds.

*Legal Disclaimer:* The competition winner will have their prize sent to them via recorded delivery. If you win the competition but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition seeds, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

*Remember:* It is illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh why not. I like free. Free works for me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 2, 2017)

I wouldn't mind giving some autos a try. Black creme sounds delicious.


----------



## sleepless_canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Shall I give you my address now?


----------



## Derelict (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesomest.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 2, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Vault and Sweet Seeds.


----------



## feva (Feb 2, 2017)

guess im in


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sweet another aweome promo count me in


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 2, 2017)

Spookily I've just eaten a packet of blackjack chews while reading the forum, and got a notification about this thread........ it's a sign (that I probably won't win)
I'd like to be entered please.


----------



## Smorf (Feb 2, 2017)

Sweet seeds has some beautiful strains for sure.


----------



## dargd1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in, always game to try new strains.


----------



## Greenmonstahjb (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## jj606 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 2, 2017)

Beans! Never enough (for souvenir purposes) Beans!


----------



## Litthefrog (Feb 2, 2017)

I wanna play!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in! Their cream caramel auto was very stoney and tasty


----------



## Seedman06 (Feb 2, 2017)

Great! Thanks for running this!


----------



## Garden_viking (Feb 2, 2017)

One day i will win ......


----------



## Faerica (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## twalte (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in as well!!


----------



## Ivean (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the chance, good luck to all


----------



## wand3rlust420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## seedlessbob (Feb 2, 2017)

As always, another fantastic give away. Oompa-Loompa, doobie-de-doo, and all Sweet ladies too.


----------



## xxxViperxxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Upstate87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bryant420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Be my Valentines Vault


----------



## kckike (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi there! awesome giveaways as always! Thanks Vault


----------



## kckike (Feb 2, 2017)

YOooo! i need some seeds! Thanks Vault


----------



## smokerGriM (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah thanks Vault count me in.


----------



## tucatjack (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in this one too!


----------



## Pdiddy8820 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 2, 2017)

Quite the giveaway!! Count me in!! Many thanks to teamvault n sweet seeds. Peace!!


----------



## bradofcanada (Feb 2, 2017)

Good luck everyone


----------



## S.A Ray (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in. More Love and Good luck to all.


----------



## archangelz001 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the opportunity - I WIN


----------



## oatski16 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll play.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

You guys kill me.with all the new accounts. Like we dont know.

We can see join dates.


Count me in.


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 2, 2017)

sleepless_canuck said:


> Shall I give you my address now?


PMA!

Positive Mental Attitude!


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 2, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> Sweet another aweome promo count me in


I like what you did there


----------



## toaster struedel (Feb 2, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> I like what you did there


Count me in, it's been ages since I won anything.


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 2, 2017)

Sweet, seeds that is. I love the Vault and I love Sweet Seeds. Boy, I really hope that I win these!


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 2, 2017)

Bryant420 said:


> Be my Valentines Vault


----------



## Dlewis1986 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'M IN. OMG THIS WOULD BE MINT. NEVER WIN ANYTHING BUT WOULD LIVE TO WIN THIS TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 2, 2017)

OK deal me in


----------



## Dats (Feb 2, 2017)

In please. thanks


----------



## nena80910 (Feb 2, 2017)

thnx for them sweet seeds of love.


----------



## Genki88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hopefully this time its' my turn!!!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## HemiSync (Feb 2, 2017)

Another great promo from the Vault. 



George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weedie2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you jesus for all the God baring seeds you supply


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the chance . You guys at #thevault. Are the best


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 2, 2017)

ha i never win but why not try!?


----------



## Bigworm_420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I'll have a crack. My seed collection is looking pretty slim.


----------



## aspirin (Feb 2, 2017)

disgusting sounding names... in a good way


----------



## simple6 (Feb 2, 2017)

Free beans are good. 100 free beans is great!


----------



## Morriston55 (Feb 2, 2017)

Appreciate the opportunity


----------



## roots2branches (Feb 2, 2017)

i have no seeds, would be very nice


----------



## TurboTokes (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the kind offer Jack!


----------



## landen (Feb 2, 2017)

cool can i get in on a chance to win aswell pls  thanks


----------



## Tupapa (Feb 2, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great promo by @thevault. @Georgeseeds. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Barbysguy (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in! good luck everyone


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Feb 2, 2017)

Let's do it. Good luck people!!!!


----------



## Budsonwheels (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey, free is fun right?


----------



## Rowdybuds (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in great comp guys


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in. I love collecting novelty seeds.


----------



## BIGNUTS (Feb 2, 2017)

You can always win @ The Vault


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 2, 2017)

i't cant hurt to try


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 2, 2017)

Good luck me.. ! 
Cheers for giveaway/promo. Count me in guys.
Gaz


----------



## AutoNorCal (Feb 2, 2017)

Right here, I want in!!!


----------



## DG1959 (Feb 2, 2017)

Please! pick me.


----------



## Red B (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks to the VAULT and also to SWEET SEEDS ! What a SWEET DEAL !


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 2, 2017)

i would like in please ! would love to get my mits on a new flava


----------



## Whipl50 (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh HELL yeah!


----------



## crf250r (Feb 2, 2017)

Let me win


----------



## Markbarnett (Feb 2, 2017)

Free rite here


----------



## Mr Greengenes (Feb 2, 2017)

I needs the seeds .... count me in !


----------



## despotic420 (Feb 2, 2017)

I would love me some Sweet Seeds in my garden


----------



## ha·bit·u·al (Feb 2, 2017)

Ha so glad I found this love some sweet seeds.

Great work @George Seeds # The Vault Seed bank.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me in, I would love to try your seeds


----------



## Thebeastgrizz (Feb 3, 2017)

Stir it up.. little darlin'.. stir it up... 
Sweet..


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Feb 3, 2017)

How can i get in on this?


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 3, 2017)

IhateLockDoors said:


> How can i get in on this?


Just like that


----------



## Joomby (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet seeds for free would make them even sweeter!


----------



## Kipras Adomaitis (Feb 3, 2017)

Cream of the crop


----------



## Quagmire6969 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wicked throw my name in the hat


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewI (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks G and Sweet!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 3, 2017)

These beans sound like 'must haves' to me. Beans beans. They're good for your heart.


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 3, 2017)

SWEET..! Great way to start this month count me in. Good luck everyone 
Gaz


----------



## Kopatkinebik (Feb 3, 2017)

Ahhhh these would be so beautiful in my new set up!


----------



## squirt1961 (Feb 3, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free is always good id still buy from the vault wether free seeds or not.


----------



## SirLoweed (Feb 3, 2017)

Popping new beans makes me happy.


----------



## MrTwist1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some sweet seeds would be sweet right now.


----------



## RealRickjames (Feb 3, 2017)

Get Rick signed up!


----------



## cdrlawn (Feb 3, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## John Waldron (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome count me in


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 3, 2017)

ill never win,,,but i hope


----------



## Ghostman420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Again a awsome giveaway for us loyal fans and customers. Yous are truly awsome and highly appreciate the opportunity to win some of those very sweet seeds. Again thanks The Vault and good luck to everyone. Let's see who breaks into the vault for them awesomely sweet seeds.


----------



## i_live2fly (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm totally entering!


----------



## Amy Mary Jane (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome count me in


----------



## Kemotokes (Feb 3, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet! Hopefully I can try my first auto


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2017)

eh, i'll give it a shot, never done autos before


----------



## Frogba11s (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey hey, let's see what kind of goodies you have.


----------



## Earl Dean Smooter (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah Man ! I'm game for this


----------



## Heartbreaker (Feb 3, 2017)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play......today


----------



## be4meliz (Feb 3, 2017)

The Vault is awesome!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2017)

im feelin' like a winner............send em this way


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome chance again from The Vault and sweet seeds. Count me in please.


----------



## Bigbuds08 (Feb 3, 2017)

I've never grown any autos so this would be an awesome win if I were chosen lol I've always wanted to try them out but I've heard bad things but also good things about them. I try not to listen to alot of others opinions unless they have been growing for years. But I want in!!!


----------



## joelu (Feb 3, 2017)

i like free stuff


----------



## thespaceman937 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great product, great company. What's not to like? Good luck everyone


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Feb 4, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in. Thank you @TheVault. Peace


----------



## painstrain (Feb 4, 2017)

thanks for chance to win. I enjoy af.


----------



## Saw zallin (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice giveaway. Count me in! Thanks


----------



## BurnzAU (Feb 4, 2017)

Gotta be in it to win it... so sign me up.


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Feb 4, 2017)

I never won anything ever, got my fingers, toes and eyes cross

Come on no whammy!


----------



## DJ blue dog (Feb 4, 2017)

Can't wait to win


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 4, 2017)

Throw my name in the hat


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Feb 5, 2017)

Would be sweet to be able to check out these Sweet Seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

cheers George thanks for letting me go in this comp for some sweet arse seeds


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

Just something about that blue elephant. Sweet Seeds are legit in my experience. Can't remember which strains any more, but they were autos. They were small it was an easy and fast grower and the flowers were potent. Decent yield about 2. Perfect for micro growers. And they are easy so perfect for noobs.


----------



## Hotshot123 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks, Vault for the comp, your supper.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 5, 2017)

Count me in thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Rockfarmer (Feb 5, 2017)

I would go 100% organic, no till, indoor.


----------



## lars775 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you very much.....


----------



## noob12345 (Feb 5, 2017)

nice comp, now give up the candy.....


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 5, 2017)

lets give it a chance !!!!!!


----------



## Shag Pile (Feb 5, 2017)

Free seeds are good seeds!


----------



## tk9119 (Feb 5, 2017)

me me me


----------



## TD300 (Feb 9, 2017)

IN


----------



## fjbudboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Might as well try, thanks for the chance!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 10, 2017)

1 more time !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Feb 10, 2017)

Send me some beans please, always looking for new genetics! Thanks


----------



## richards666 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sure why not, I'll get in on this.


----------



## stressedtoaster (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Jedi420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## BuD_DizZLe (Feb 11, 2017)

i want in please!


----------



## BostonPuff (Feb 11, 2017)

pick meow


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 11, 2017)

cant hurt to keep trying !!!!!!!!


----------



## StiggyPops (Feb 11, 2017)

Stiggys is in here too


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm in. 




Oh wait. I already said I was in.


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuck yeah I'm in, I want some new genetics


----------



## Jonstipated (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello I would like to be part of this drawing. Thanks for the opportunity and I hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2017)

Magic beans? Oh yes I'm in.. 

Love me some magic beans


----------



## Ohighoguy (Feb 12, 2017)

I want sweet seeds for free count me in.


----------



## zzerg85 (Feb 12, 2017)

sign me up ; )


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes please!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

In the hat


----------



## usernamereview (Feb 13, 2017)

I would like to be included in your competition.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 13, 2017)

Is it my turn to roll the dice again ?


----------



## Growingweedz (Feb 13, 2017)

I would like to your marijuana plants.


----------



## rlfolsom73 (Feb 14, 2017)

Count me in, almost missed it


----------



## RollMaster69 (Feb 14, 2017)

I would love to acquire this babies and keep as um souveniors . I prefer an XL size shirt. Thank you and Go Green!


----------



## Bdogg90 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes this would be so awesome!!! Thanks for the promo!#


----------



## Jtaylor507 (Feb 14, 2017)

Im in, would love to try some new beans.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Feb 24, 2017)

Not sure who got some Sweet Valentines gifts on the way from The Vault. But wanted to say Thank You to @George Seeds and SweetSeeds for this sweet giveaway opportunity.


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think they were waiting for the site to get back up, before they announced the winners, according to the blog.
I'm just glad the site is back operational, lol needed my rollitup fix.


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 24, 2017)

1 more time. I'm in. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## Hotshot123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Who won the seeds?


----------



## Tupapa (Feb 25, 2017)

Im in!!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 25, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack Auto x Black Cream Auto Feminised = Jack Cream : )


----------



## Derelict (Feb 25, 2017)

So confused.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 26, 2017)

I am pretty sure this is over just waiting for winner results.


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 26, 2017)

@George Seeds and @Jack Vault , can you guys confirm who has won your Rollitup comp/giveaway.? Cheers. Good luck everyone.! Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## ontariogrower (Feb 27, 2017)

long time member back after a couple year hiatus life gets in its way what better way to start than with free beans lol


----------



## Morriston55 (Feb 28, 2017)

Free beans and the vault is always a good thing, Id love to be in!


----------



## landen (Feb 28, 2017)

anyone end up wining this ?


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

They haven't been back at the site went down.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2017)

Theyve been around @Jack Vault did we abandon this one while site was down


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2017)

Or did i just win and miss the email lol


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't know what's going on, I know on the blog post on the vaults site it's say's "SITE DOWN SO WILL DO LATER". 
Maybe they're waiting for the image thing to get straight, I dunno. They'll deliver in time I have confidence.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 28, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've spent a fortune building my grow I could used a few free seeds


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 2, 2017)

Sign me up im on this one!


----------



## Jedi420 (Mar 2, 2017)

Could be waiting to announce because they're sold out of the black cream autos?


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Mar 2, 2017)

Their shit is too good lol they forgot they had a promo going. Stop smokin, wake the fuck up and lets see who won this cluster fuck lmfao


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 5, 2017)

Jedi420 said:


> Could be waiting to announce because they're sold out of the black cream autos?


we always have the competition prizes seperate from main stock so that never happens with us


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 5, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> we always have the competition prizes seperate from main stock so that never happens with us


So @George Seeds who won mate.?
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey all

Sorry about the delay getting this posted but the RIU site was down for days and I got held up with other commitments when it came back online. I have now finished the draw and the winners on RIU are :


20 x Black Jack Auto Feminised Won by: @Akghostbuds420

10 x Black Cream Auto Feminised Won by: @IhateLockDoors
Both will receive a #TEAMVAULT T Shirt too of course 

Can you both send me a PM please with your full name, address and T Shirt size so I can ship your prizes 

We are currently working on some awesome new updates that will be announced very soon as well as more comps and promos. I also just posted about our latest breeder addition http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/medical-marijuana-genetics-new-breeder-added with 20:1 CBD to THC ratio so keep your eyes peeled on all things The Vault


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 5, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry about the delay getting this posted but the RIU site was down for days and I got held up with other commitments when it came back online. I have now finished the draw and the winners on RIU are :
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners.! Looking forward to your next Comp/giveaway and hopefully your comparative grow. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## thespaceman937 (Mar 5, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 5, 2017)

Congratulations to both winners, enjoy your seeds


----------



## Jedi420 (Mar 5, 2017)

Congrats guys


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wooohooo! Thank you @George Seeds for the chance for this. In stoked to try these out, and ill definatly be rocking that T.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 5, 2017)

Congtrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tupapa (Mar 5, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry about the delay getting this posted but the RIU site was down for days and I got held up with other commitments when it came back online. I have now finished the draw and the winners on RIU are :
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Congratulations to the winners!! I never win anything lol not even if they are doing a raffle on a free punch in the face and i buy all the tickets. Lmao. Congratulations again to the winners!! My day to win will come soon!!


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks again for the chance. @George Seeds


----------



## Hotshot123 (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats guys, and thank you George for the comp.


----------



## landen (Mar 7, 2017)

congrats on your seeds


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Mar 9, 2017)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 17, 2017)

I pick up my package today!!! Thanks again @George Seeds for these genetics and dope T.


----------



## Joomby (Mar 17, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I pick up my package today!!! Thanks again @George Seeds for these genetics and dope T.View attachment 3908069


I want the shirt!


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 17, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry about the delay getting this posted but the RIU site was down for days and I got held up with other commitments when it came back online. I have now finished the draw and the winners on RIU are :
> 
> ...


wow, it looks like you have 5 cbd strains. Do you have any regular seeds? all fem?


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 20, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> wow, it looks like you have 5 cbd strains. Do you have any regular seeds? all fem?


Hey buddy we have about 3500 strains at The Vault - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 20, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Hey buddy we have about 3500 strains at The Vault - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk


Cool beans.: ) It's a lot to look through. Do you have any regular cbd strains? So i can bread them. It's a request if not. As i have been looking. I may have to fuck with some fems cause businesses like to keep it on lock. Someone will cange this sooner or later. Hope you can be the ones.


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 20, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Cool beans.: ) It's a lot to look through. Do you have any regular cbd strains? So i can bread them. It's a request if not. As i have been looking. I may have to fuck with some fems cause businesses like to keep it on lock. Someone will cange this sooner or later. Hope you can be the ones.


Yes we have some Regular CBD's - follow this link https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?act=search&catId=&name=cbd&brandId=0&type=1&min_price=&max_price=&submit=Search


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 20, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Yes we have some Regular CBD's - follow this link https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?act=search&catId=&name=cbd&brandId=0&type=1&min_price=&max_price=&submit=Search


will look again when i am shopping. Thank you for the link. I see you have a lot of the breeders avail.
The feminized look like this
THC Content: 0.3%-0.9%
CBD Content: 10.6%-20.6%
........
CBD Content: 11.1%-16.5%
THC Content: 6.3%-8.4%
Mostly Sativa
..........
CBD Content: 10.3% - 20.3%
Mostly Indica
THC Content: 0.68% - 9%c
______________________________
the regulars are like this.
CBD Content: High (5% +)
THC Content: Low (5-10%)
>>>>>>>>>
CBD Content: High (5-11%)
70% indica - 30% sativa
THC Content: Low (5-11%)


----------



## consuelo quintanilla (Mar 22, 2017)

gracias 4 oportunidad


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2017)

would like to try a few auto's myself


----------



## Amature grower760 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ambition as a Rida I hope I win


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 27, 2017)

This promo is closed! Always read the OP for dates


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 9, 2017)

i'm in


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 10, 2017)

LetsGetCritical said:


> i'm in


this one is over buddy, our next one will be the 4/20 promo

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> this one is over buddy, our next one will be the 4/20 promo
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj


nah I know dude I was just being a dickhead lol


----------



## Happy Camper2017 (Apr 10, 2017)

Send them im home!


----------



## joker1961 (Apr 10, 2017)

would like to try some auto


----------



## WoodHippy (Apr 16, 2017)

Free Seeds why not


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 17, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Free Seeds why not


This promo is closed now buddy! Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2017)

02/02/17 until 15/02/17? 15 months? Sorry I'm stoned..lol..


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> 02/02/17 until 15/02/17? 15 months? Sorry I'm stoned..lol..


Hey buddy,

Don't forget that in the UK we write dates differently lol

15/02/17 means the 15th of Feb 2017

This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## squirt1961 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Vault Rocks.... I just placed a nice order on 420 and the freebies and bonuses were awesome. 
Thanks again Vault Crew.....


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 28, 2017)

squirt1961 said:


> The Vault Rocks.... I just placed a nice order on 420 and the freebies and bonuses were awesome.
> Thanks again Vault Crew.....


Cheers buddy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> 02/02/17 until 15/02/17? 15 months? Sorry I'm stoned..lol..


there is no 15th month and that would be 13 months anyway. In Australia we also write the date correctly eg. 25/12/2017


----------



## JDMase (Apr 28, 2017)

Love sweet seeds! Grew out some amazing dark Devils, my best bud to date infact.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 28, 2017)

LetsGetCritical said:


> there is no 15th month and that would be 13 months anyway. In Australia we also write the date correctly eg. 25/12/2017


Yeah I got that the first time. It was a simple question about the date.. And I don't give a fuck if it's the right way or not..



Fuck you very much!!



I humbly apologize to the vault and to George seeds.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah I got that the first time. It was a simple question about the date.. And I don't give a fuck if it's the right way or not..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I like you


----------



## sleepless_canuck (May 1, 2017)

Yabba Dabba Doo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2017)

LetsGetCritical said:


> haha I like you


Suck hole


----------



## Bryant420 (Nov 18, 2017)

Say what?


----------



## noob12345 (Nov 19, 2017)

give them up!


----------



## OldPork (Nov 20, 2017)

Deal me in. I'll put up an outdoor grow you wont believe


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 20, 2017)

This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh oh oh, seems I missed something important


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Oh oh oh, seems I missed something important


We will be launching our Christmas promo soon buddy so keep an eye out, its going to be a biggie


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 13, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> We will be launching our Christmas promo soon buddy so keep an eye out, its going to be a biggie


Great job!! Stocked on it


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 14, 2017)

count me in


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 14, 2017)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> count me in


Good luck


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 10, 2018)

Haven't grown an auto in a minute...


----------



## HemiSync (Feb 11, 2018)

LOL someone close this thread. Keeps sucking people in every few months.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Feb 11, 2018)

I hope I win


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tink3rFarms said:


> I hope I win


Lol. This is long been over.


----------



## Splaap (Feb 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. This is long been over.


Not if all time is simultaneous.
just sayin


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 13, 2018)

Free is always a good thing! Count me in.


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 13, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> Free is always a good thing! Count me in.


This comp was for 2017 though


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## CookieKush (Feb 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


>


This is how im feeling right now waiting for my Cookies Kush to break soil LOL! <3


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 14, 2018)

we all smoke! My attention was focused on the word "free" so automatically jumped on it without checking the date! I'm only human! Either that or its been some amazing herb that sent me back in time 12 months ha ha


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 14, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> we all smoke! My attention was focused on the word "free" so automatically jumped on it without checking the date! I'm only human! Either that or its been some amazing herb that sent me back in time 12 months ha ha


All good lol... Got to admit I was focused on the SAME thing lol.. the date was merely an afterthought in the whole process, hahah!


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 14, 2018)

When your paying nearly £30 for 5 female seeds and you see the word FREE it's an automatic reaction lol 


CookieKush said:


> All good lol... Got to admit I was focused on the SAME thing lol.. the date was merely an afterthought in the whole process, hahah!


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 14, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> When your paying nearly £30 for 5 female seeds and you see the word FREE it's an automatic reaction lol


yep! hear you there mate lol... I just recently shelled out a few quid for some beans too... Not a cheap hobby hehe


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 14, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> yep! hear you there mate lol... I just recently shelled out a few quid for some beans too... Not a cheap hobby hehe


It's cheaper than buying the harsh chemically grown cheese shite they sell around the doors in my area! Also there is something that feels special about getting giddy off something you've taken time and effort to grow yourselves! It can be heartbreaking at harvest time though after spending so much time, love and effort to have to then chop them down ha ha!


----------



## Realbax (Feb 16, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> *Yup, its time to crack out the Oompa-Loompas again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I can still get in on this?


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Realbax said:


> Hopefully I can still get in on this?


nope, its expired


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> It's cheaper than buying the harsh chemically grown cheese shite they sell around the doors in my area! Also there is something that feels special about getting giddy off something you've taken time and effort to grow yourselves! It can be heartbreaking at harvest time though after spending so much time, love and effort to have to then chop them down ha ha!


That's why we make clones brother  hehehe


----------

